# a couple of things



## Kylie (Mar 16, 2008)

never noticed this forum, im pretty stoked on it, ive been looking for christian fishing buddies for a while with no real luck, well really ive been looking for any fishing buddies with no real luck hahaha

also does anyone know of any good churches in the galveston area, i just moved down here and have been looking to find a good place, it was kinda hard being ripped away from my last one.


thanks

kylie


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

I would welcome you to visit Living Faith Outreach in Dickinson, TX. Sunday morning service starts at 10. I visited many churches in the area and have called this one "home" for the past 2 1/2 years.

http://www.livingfaithoutreach.org/


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Backlasher and I like to go kayak fishing, or boat fishing with you if you have a boat, LOL!

The best way to meet some fishing buddies is to go to the Texas City Dike gathering TODAY! We'll be meeting at the pavillion across the street from Anita's. The pavillion is on the right hand side of the street just as you get onto the dike. There should be lots of cars and people there so you probably can't miss it.

I think Backlasher and I will get there about 10:30 or 11:00.

I hope you can make it. Just introduce yourself to folks around. Tell them you're new to the area, and they'll make you feel welcome.

Mrs. B


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Kylie
Welcome aboard, There are alot of christians brothers- sisters that love to fish, and all you have to do is post up when your planning to fish.


----------

